# Компьютерные технологии > Железо (hardware) > Общие вопросы >  Bluetooth на Asus A6Km

## GRoma

Сталкивался кто-то с проблемой настройки блютус в данном ноутбуке? Встроенного модуля там нет, купил отдельный датчик, установил дрова с офф. сайта. При запуске программы говорит что несовместима с устройством, хотя удавалось пару раз его как-то через... запустить и передать файлы. Была у кого-то такая проблема? Надоело воевать

----------

